

One year ago I asked 50 Bitcoin experts what Bitcoin would be worth today - foundersgrid
http://foundersgrid.com/bitcoin-price

======
pcurve
Without that kind of optimism, I guess they would've never gotten into bitcoin
business in the first place.

------
gregorymichael
"As someone with skin in the game, I’m practically obliged to be optimistic."

------
bjwbell
One thing they all were was not true experts.

